# Red Scorpions



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

With the release of 5th edition I've decided to get back into 40k.

I've got myself some Red Scorpion bits but I don't know anything about the background of the chapter. I'm sure you'll all understand that I'm not paying £32 for Imperial Armour 4.

I found this site but I'm not sure how authentic it is. I'm also not sure about Lexicanum's stuff.

Any help you could give me would be great. As for the models, I plan to get some terminators to give me a roughly codex force.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

The *lexicanum-article* got it right - just look at the numerous sources they've cited.

And according to *this* the page you've found seems to be fanfiction that is even older than the fluff FW wrote for them in Imperial Armour IV (check the paragraphs they are quoting).


----------



## commander culln (Aug 12, 2008)

yer i will go no that site but i do need that book


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That's definitly just a bit of fanfic. The Fire Hawks are believed to have become the Legion of the Damned. Don't Believe a word of it.


----------

